# Articulating Arm Hollowing System Bearings



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

I am planning on making Articulating Arm Hollowing System similar to Captains Eddies Snake Hollower or the Monster Hollowing System. I have most of it planned out but I need some assistance in figuring out what bearing I should use in the joints. I have come up with the three options below, please let me know what you think?

http://www.amazon.com/1250-Retainer-Thrust-Bearings-Stainless/dp/B002IABFN6/ref=sr_1_4?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1337790130&sr=1-4

http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/Kit8753

http://bearingsdirect.com/store/index.php?l=product_detail&p=787


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Perfect time to maybe try all 3 and test which ones will do the best…....they are not expensive.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ben, if it were me I would use either the VXB or Bearings Direct ones. The Amazon one does not appear to have a grooved race, and the balls appear to be smaller than the others.

I think that either one of the other two will work fine, and both should operate smoothly.


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

Shepard, I will need at least 6 of whatever I go with and that cost will add up fast.

Scsmsth, Good point on the Amazon bearings.


----------

